# Microfonos de Naiant Studio



## braulillo (Oct 8, 2014)

Hola amigos de Foros de electronica, hoy quiero compartir dos proyectos o planos de microfonos que he encontrado en internet.

Uno es un microfono de condensador balanceado en base a una capsula electret condenser de las comunes y un jfet. Ya tengo en mi mesa de trabajo todos mis componentes (excepto las resistencias de 7.5K que no me las vendieron o no las pedí), con la diferencia que en la casa de electronica donde compré no tenian el jfet propuesto sino que me sugirieron el k168.







El segundo, que sería mi profimo proyecto si el primero funciona, es un microfono de condensador *A TUBO* con una valvula 6418 y un jfet por ahi.






Fuente

Ahora mi duda es, hara mucha diferencia el jfet que voy a ponerle (k168) con el propuesto en el plano (2n5457)? y, cual es el positivo y el negativo de la capsula en el proyecto (ya se que en la capsula el negativo es el que tiene esas estrias hacia el borde), basandome en la siguiente imagen?






Y ante todo, gracias por tooooooodas mis dudas anteriores que sin duda han sido aclaradas.


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 8, 2014)

Yo agoté todos los 2N5457 de la ciudad (los usé en un diseño propio y  quise monopolizarlos) ahora no los venden, sustituir un JFET es particularmente complicado por que ni entre ellos mismos los parámetros son tan similares (tenia un diseño de phaser que requería 4 JFET match y de los  37 solo 6 cumplieron la condición), veo que la corriente es mayor y el voltaje de corte tambien, solo queda probar, se que tenia un electret en algún lado, voy a buscarlo para armar ese circuito y probarlo. ¿trabaja a los 48V? eso es algo que no tengo pero de algún lado los saco ;D tambien estaba pensando en hacer un circuito para grabar con los electret.


----------



## braulillo (Oct 8, 2014)

lo probé.. la polarización del microfono es al revez de lo que pensé.. el negativo va al nodo entre la resistencia de 4.7K y el jfet, puse una sola resistencia entre el pin 2 del XLR y el nodo entre el zener y la resistencia de 330 ohm, pero me quedo con poca ganancia. Yo creo que debe ser el jfet que no es igual.. :/ que opinan?

Adjunto foto de mi proyecto.. está 6 de 10.

Le falta ganancia.


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 10, 2014)

El micrófono básicamente opera como seguidor, toda la amplificación es del JFET, pero como dije, la corriente y voltaje de corte son superiores, podría fluir una mayor corriente y tener una menor fluctuación por el voltaje en puerta así que la salida sería inferior, para incrementarlo tendrías que incrementar el valor de R3 y R4, pero eso tiene sus limitantes.


----------



## braulillo (Oct 10, 2014)

creo que encontré el problema con la ganancia; mencioné arriba que no compré las resistencias de 7,5K (o no me las empaquetaron, que mas dá) R1 y R2, asi que como reemplazo y para probar utilicé una sola de 10K, por eso la falta de ganancia, ya que probé colocando como segunda resistencia una de 1K, solo por probar y se levantó bastante la ganancia, asi que apenas pueda iré a por las resistencias R1 y R2.


----------



## braulillo (Oct 19, 2014)

Es posible utilizar el mismo circuito de arriba con algun otro jfer de uso general, y poder lograr mas ganancia? porque usando el circuito con el k168 no tengo mucha ganancia, aunque el sonido es mas que aceptable..


----------



## crimson (Oct 19, 2014)

Hola braulillo, está bien que no tenga ganancia, porque está puesto como inversor de fase, esto le da una ganancia casi unitaria:

Para tener ganancia se usan circuitos parecidos a éste:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-riaa-fets-94909/#post781666
el truco es poner un preset entre drenador y positivo, e ir ajustando la resistencia del mismo hasta lograr entre drenador y masa la mitad de la tensión de alimentación.
Saludos C


----------



## braulillo (Oct 20, 2014)

Entonces, me dices que si, por ejemplo, al tener un voltaje de 100mV en la entrada del circuito, osea a la salida de la capsula, a la salida del circuito, osea en el XLR Canon tambien voy a tener 100mV?


----------



## crimson (Oct 20, 2014)

Exactamente, el tema es que lo que hace ese circuito es entregar dos señales idénticas, pero desfasadas 180º, para que pueda trabajar con una consola balanceada, recordemos que el sistema balanceado se usa para eliminar ruidos ( http://serverpruebas.com.ar/news23/nota06.htm ) pero en este caso, la ganancia "se la dejan" al preamplificador de micrófono de la consola, que cuenta normalmente con entre 40 y 60 dB de ganancia. No sé qué estarás usando como preamplificador, pero por ahí anda el asunto, si el preamplificador donde estás conectando este adaptador no tiene ganancia, el mic no se va a escuchar lo suficiente. Distinto es el caso del que tiene una válvula termoiónica, porque ésta le aporta algo de ganancia y el fet sólo desfasa las señales.
Saludos C


----------



## braulillo (Oct 20, 2014)

lo de la funcion de las señales balanceadaslo sabía, ya que estoy estudiando sonido. Como preamplificador estoy usando un ART Tube MP, y la verdad tengo que levantarlo bastante, pero hoy lo pruebo en el estudio. La verdad no he podido contactarme con quien me vende los tubos, y tampoco he encontrado el PF5102 para probar el segundo circuito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2014)

Date una vuelta por aqui , que acabo de pegarlo , usan directamente el mosfet interno 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/966109/


----------



## braulillo (Nov 30, 2014)

hola, revivo el tema porque con el pcb wizard no he podido diseñar un pcb de menos de 3 x 3 cm.. y quiero un circuito que pueda caerme en el interior de un microfono, ya que estoy adaptando un microfono dinamico cuya capsula pasó a mejor vida, para convertirlo en condensador de tipo electret..
si alguien pudiera darse el trabajo de realizar un pcb le estaría eternamente agradecido..


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 30, 2014)

¿En un círculo de 3cm de diámetro? Si tiene una muesca guía también dime en caso de que necesite espacio para ubicarla ¿Tienes las medidas de tus componentes para evaluar si es posible? Me interesan principalmente los capacitores, el micrófono, la distancia entre terminales y el diámetro del agujero para las terminales, aparte ¿Tu JFET es compatible en disposición de pines con el 2N5457?, si me pasas eso datos lo pensaría para fabricar me uno también te paso el diseño.


----------



## braulillo (Dic 2, 2014)

es que quiero hacer algo de 2,5 x 5.. el condensador mas grande es el de 47 uF es aproz de 1,3 cm de altura x 0,8 de anchura.. sería el más grande.. 
Adjunto el datasheet del k168, las resistencias me las venden casi siempre de 1/2 watt, el condensador no polarizado es el tipico tipo lenteja, y tanto el xlr como el microfono irian en mi diseño conectados al pcb con cables..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2014)

Y los                    smd ?


----------

